

3 Ways Steve Jobs Made Meetings Insanely Productive – And Often Terrifying - aciestguy
http://www.businessinsider.in/3-Ways-Steve-Jobs-Made-Meetings-Insanely-Productive-And-Often-Terrifying/articleshow/45555130.cms

======
debacle
I've always been a "more the merrier" sort when it comes to meetings. Does
anyone else have some insight on #1?

#2 is incredibly important. I hate the term "action items," but I'm a huge fan
of sending out an email with action items after every meeting. I find it gets
me the things I need about 1000 times faster than I would have otherwise.

~~~
moonka
>I've always been a "more the merrier" sort when it comes to meetings. Does
anyone else have some insight on #1?

I've always felt that with too many people it's hard to get anything done.
Getting consensus and keeping the meeting on task and driving towards a
resolution can become harder the more people that are in there. Too many cooks
and whatnot.

